# Smoked Hot Sauce



## SistaSmoke (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey..... me again. Has anyone made smoked hot sauce and if so can you give some pointers like how long would I smoke the peppers? Thanks


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 8, 2019)

Never done it but sounds great.  Will be following for the answer along with you.


----------



## markh024 (Aug 8, 2019)

I did smoke salsa once. If I recall I did about 1.5hrs of smoke on the vegetables. It was plenty of smoke for me, probably could have gone less.  Worse case scenario, if you don't get enough smoke in it, you can try adding some Liquid Smoke to it. Then next batch up your time or change the wood you use perhaps.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2019)

I've done a recipe or two using hot sauce and liquid smoke with great results. It never occurred to me to make my own. I'll be watching this thread. Neat idea!


----------



## markh024 (Aug 8, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've done a recipe or two using hot sauce and liquid smoke with great results. It never occurred to me to make my own. I'll be watching this thread. Neat idea!


I add LS to the BBQ sauce I make and it gives it a great subtle smokiness.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2019)

Liquid Smoke?!
We need a rope and a tree.
J/K
Liquid smoke can be useful, I keep a bottle in the pantry.
But go sparingly, you can add but not subtract.

Another option if you use salt, use smoked salt.


----------



## ristau5741 (Aug 8, 2019)

Q.   is this ?
A. Smoked hot peppers, and made into sauce?
B. Hot sauce placed in a pan, and smoked?  (i.e. like one would smoke bourbon)


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2019)

SistaSmoke said:


> ...can you give some pointers like how long would I smoke the peppers?





ristau5741 said:


> Q.   is this ?
> A. Smoked hot peppers, and made into sauce?
> B. Hot sauce placed in a pan, and smoked?  (i.e. like one would smoke bourbon)


I'll give you three guesses.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, and surmise that you want to make a fresh salsa with fresh smoked chiles.
Fresh chiles not dried chiles.

If you're going to de-seed and de-vein the chiles anyways then do so and this will allow you to get smoke on the inside of the chiles too.
The moist inner membranes will pick up more smoke than the skin.

You will want to cold smoke the chiles if possible to keep them from drying out.

The the moister they are the more smoke they will pick up,
 so I suggest spritzing them before and during the smoking process.

2 to 4 hours should suffice.

Do smoke any other vegetables going into the sauce if you want a very smoky flavor.

If you want dried and smoked chiles it's going to be a longer process to dry them.


----------



## drdon (Aug 8, 2019)

I cold smoke my chiles then dehydrate them.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Aug 11, 2019)

Okay guy's I got this for us I just finished. I smoked Scotch bonnet, jalapeno, long hot peppers and pimento peppers for 2 hours using Tabasco wood. I added wood chips every half an hour to keep a constant smoke. I had to combined everything in batches because there were so many peppers. Per batch I added 3/4 cup of vinegar, 1 tbsp of smoked salt, 3 large uncooked garlic cloves and the secret ingredient........ground Sichuan pepper corn (black and green) can I just say this pepper sauce is not for the faint of heart and extremely tasty but I am going to let it sit in a cool dark place for about 2 week to let the flavor mix and mingle.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol sorry I am on my phone trying to post this haven't gotten the hang of it yet please bear with me


----------



## drdon (Aug 11, 2019)

Willing to try anything once. If it mellows out, it might be a perfect sauce. Anyway you smoke it,....it looks GOOD!


----------



## SistaSmoke (Aug 11, 2019)

drdon said:


> Willing to try anything once. If it mellows out, it might be a perfect sauce. Anyway you smoke it,....it looks GOOD!


It most definitely has to mellow out imma let it sit for 2-3 weeks. If you want some I have more than enough.


----------



## Annesse (Oct 28, 2019)

Hmmm. It looks like a challenge for me. One great tasty challenge.
Right now I'm trying to figure out if I could do the same with some other favorite veggies.


----------

